# Phone pics



## Daytona675 (Jun 6, 2014)

Just some pics off the phone.


----------



## Daytona675 (Jun 6, 2014)

Why did it allow me only one
attachment? Hmmm...I'm doing 
this wrong.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't see any attachments =(, the pictures are my favorite part!!! Most people use an image hosting site, such as photobucket to upload their photos too and then embed them into the site, if you don't know how to do this let me know, I have an informative post with step by step instructions and pictures about how to do it on another forum and can copy it over here for you if you need it.


----------



## Daytona675 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes,if you have a chance post the link.
And yea,I don't know which I enjoy more,
working on my tanks,or photographing
who's living there.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I am making this post to help out our members that are not familiar with how to upload photos to a third party website such as Photobucket and Flicker, and then how to post them on our forum. I personally use Photobucket, and will be using it for this tutorial. Flicker and Photobucket offer free accounts, and it’s a good idea to upload your photos online, because then you not only have a digital backup of your photos, but you can pretty much access them from any internet capable device. 

Step One​
The first step of posting photos is pretty obvious, you have to take the photos to be uploaded! Then you need to import them to your computer, I will be skipping this part because it is different for every camera, but most modern laptops will have a card reader built in and you can simply get your photos that way.

Step Two​
The nest step is to go to www.photobucket.com and sign up for a free account. And then log in to your account.










Step Three​
Once logged into your account towards the top portion of the screen will be a few buttons on a task bar to allow you to navigate to the different features of your account. Feel free to take a moment and see what each button does. Once you are ready to upload some photos to the website you will need to click on the big orange upload button that is in the middle of the task bar it says “Upload”.










Step Four​
Now you will be at the upload screen, this is a very simple process, you can select a single picture, or a bunch of pictures and then drag and drop them onto your browser page, and they will begin the process of uploading.










Step Five​
Now that you have successfully uploaded a photo you will need to select one that you want to post somewhere and click on it to open it. Once you have the picture open, you just need to click inside of the direct link box, and it will automatically copy the link, it is does not copy the link for you, you can highlight the entire link, and then right click on it and click copy. You can also select the entire link with cntrl A, and then copy the link with cntrl C. On Mac you can double click and it will automatically copy, or use command C.










Step Six​

Now it is time to go to your favorite forum and create your thread!










After you have input your content it time to post that picture! As a general rule of good formatting I always leave a empty line (hit enter) before and after the picture link, this will leave a small white bar between photos, it helps to keep the pictures from melding together.










Now that you have the link to the picture you want to share you, there are two ways to encode your link to display properly, to me the easiest way to do this is simply to type [ img ] before your link, and then [ /img ] after your link, without the spaces. But for this tutorial, we will be using the built in encoder on our website. So go ahead and highlight your photo link.










Now you need to click the image button, it is located at the top left of the post tool bar.










Click on the button, while the photo link is highlighted, and it should look like this afterwards.










Now your picture is fully encoded and ready to share with the world! 

Best regards,
AQ


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

nice photos, like the otos and the ludwiga (respen?) behind them in the first photo, btw you can post your phone photos HERE too


----------



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice pictures ill be uploading some of my fish as well. Its my favorite part


----------



## cody1250x (May 14, 2014)




----------



## cody1250x (May 14, 2014)

SORRY! I POSTED IN THE WRONG PLACE 

never to many fish or plants. always not enough tanks


----------

